# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم McnPro-Box تحديثات :  Discussion here>> Mcnpro Box version 3.4.4

## mohamed73

@To All    *Mcnpro Box Suite version 2.1.5 included:* Mcnpro Box Official Main version 3.4.4 _New!!_Mcnpro Box ChinaRes Editor version 1.3.0Mcnpro Box Virtual oscilloscope toolsMcnpro Box Online Updater V 2.1 *What's new for Mcnpro box version 3.4.4 ?* *New!!* *Hot!!*  Improve Android MTK Read info & Write FunctionFixed the big file after read can not save issueCoolSand reported bugs fixedCoolSand new Flash ICs addedSpreadtrum new Flash ICs added (6530A etc)Improve Spreadtrum Write Function for new CPUImprove Mstar unlock functionUpdate Box and mobile drivers to support more OS (Bit 32/64)Update Main software to V3.4.4Other small report bugs fixed *What's new for ChinaRes Editor version 1.3.0 ?*  Add MTK android flash ICs supported (Beta) _First in the world_Add Spreadtrum new Flash ICs supportedOther small report bugs fixed *Upgrading from Previous Versions:*As  usual, V2.1.5 is new update Suite version,We recommend that all  customers running previous versions now upgrade to new version which is  available for all customers with valid, To download that from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] section[/URL] , You also can using الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]] direct upgrade your software online!  *Additionally, the discounts are available on Mcnpro Box from 2013, which include:*  Price for end user : 155 $ChinaRes Editor freeVirtual oscilloscope free   Best regards !

----------

